# Terra Pad erkennt keine Eingabegeräte



## Hawkzton (28. Mai 2019)

*Terra Pad erkennt keine Eingabegeräte*

Hallo zusammen,

ein frisch installiertes Terrapad 1060, erkennt keinerlei Eingabegeräte, weder das mitgelieferte Coverpad (diese Hülle wo das Tablet angeschlossen werden kann mit integrierter Tastatur) oder jegliche Tastatur über den einen USB Anschluss.
die Wortmann/Terraseite hat unter der Webseite auch nicht gerade viele Treiber (siehe unten) das erschwert natürlich auch jegliche BIOS Konfiguration, kann nicht wirklich im bios nachschauen, weil das leider nicht aufs Touch reagiert und Tastaturen wie gesagt nicht laufen. über die USB Schnittstelle werden aber tatsächlich USB Sticks erkannt, nur Eingabegeräte nicht.

Hat jemand eine Idee was ich noch ausprobieren kann?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DKK007 (28. Mai 2019)

*AW: Terra Pad erkennt keine Eingabegeräte*

Was für ein System läuft darauf?


----------



## Hawkzton (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: Terra Pad erkennt keine Eingabegeräte*

Win 10 Home 32 Bit


----------

